# Biete Webt einen Freund/RDA



## hoti82 (25. November 2013)

Hallo Ihr lieben Foren Leser,

biete auf dem Server *Antonidas Allianz* WERBT EINEN FREUND /RDA an.

und suche auf diesem weg nach leute für unsere Gilde, bieten kann ich euch nicht viel aber ich weis das wenn Ihr spass am spiel habt das nicht sowichtig ist.
 Ihr solltet :18+,Abends Zeit haben,TS3 sollte vorhanden sein, und ihr solltet aktiv spielen und mit mir agieren^^. natürlich eure battlechest selbst mitbringen, Mist of Pandaria natürlich auch.

so des weiteren,solltet Ihr auch Raiden wollen weil wenn ihr längerfrisigt aktiv sein ein Raid platz in ausicht winkt.

paar taschen kann ich anbieten und das erste Reiten würde ich euch Finanzieren.

Ich bin meistens abends aktiv aber auch tagsüber solange wie ich arbeitslos bin.

Sollte ich wieder arbeiten dann nur abends so ab 18-20 Uhr und meisten bis 22 Uhr.


Hoffe das Ihr auch mal jemanden wie mir ne chance gibt.

Mir ist es egal wie und wann Ihr bezahlt da mir das mount/pet usw nur zweitrangig sind.

Mir geht es um den Spiel Spass.


MFG

Euer 
Hoti82 alias Grîesu ingame

PS Hier posten oder pm an mich reicht^^ und ich schicke euch heute gegen 17 Uhr die werbung zu^^oder natürlich die Rollê Versteht sich was gewünscht wird


----------



## hoti82 (26. November 2013)

Immer noch plätze offen. vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal ran halten ^^ bin freundlich und bring zeit mit auch mehrer hoch zu zocken grüße grîesu
​


----------



## hoti82 (28. November 2013)

platz is doch wies scheint mag ihr niemand haben hab genug vom ständigen alleine lvln^^.


----------



## hoti82 (5. Dezember 2013)

push immer noch frei der platz


----------



## hoti82 (10. Dezember 2013)

immer noch frei der platz


----------



## Tresators (20. Dezember 2013)

Hätte eventuell Interesse an Rolle der Auferstehung schreib mich doch mal bei gewold@gmx.de an dann kann man das in ruh klären


----------



## hoti82 (3. Januar 2014)

platz und rolle beides noch offen schreibt mich einfach an am besten aber per pm oder schreibt an meine Email webmar8@web.de


----------



## hoti82 (9. Januar 2014)

hm ok und bitte gebt mir 1-2 tage zur antwort zeit denn ich muss ja dafür zeit haben den werde nicht per email benachrichtig wenn ihr schreibt beides noch offen. wer sich bei mir bewirbt bitte kein extra post auf machen antwort kommt garantiert^^


----------



## hoti82 (17. Januar 2014)

immer noch frei los melden^^ verpasst eure chance nicht^^


----------



## jase03 (20. Januar 2014)

muss man mit dir im ts reden?? oder kann man sich auch mal mit musik durchleveln?? höre gerne musik beim zocken.... 




wie alt bist du denn so ? könntest du auch 2 tage durchziehen , um auf 85 zu kommen?? ^^


----------



## hoti82 (21. Januar 2014)

so hast ne pm von mir erhalten^^


----------



## hoti82 (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo platz immer noch frei. Leute was los ich beisse doch nicht. Ich bin nett und level gerne. Nur suche ich mich hier nun schon 2 Monate dumm und dämlich.  Nach jemanden der mit mir wow spielen mag lvlen und zusammen mit meiner gilde spass haben mag. Ich will doch nur wieder spass an wow finden. Raiden auf 90ig is net alles. Gruss euer hoti82


----------



## hoti82 (13. Februar 2014)

immer noch offen los leute meldet euch


----------



## hoti82 (24. Februar 2014)

Ist immer noch verfügbar.  Wenn wer Interesse hat post  oder pm an mich reicht. Hoffe es meldet sich mal jemand. Gruss hoti82


----------



## Gtiburan (26. Februar 2014)

Hast eine PM!


----------



## hoti82 (25. März 2014)

ist wieder eröffnet wer möchte geworben werden pm me oder postet hier desweiteren habe ich vor noch 3-4 weitere chars nach oben zu spielen .


----------

